# Chad Johnson, and his crazy antics.



## SnowfaLL (Aug 15, 2008)

This is what Chad is up to this time.. He wants to LEGALLY change his name to Ocho Cinco, so he can wear it on the back of his jersey.. WTF would happen if he gets traded and cant wear #85 anymore? Geez. Chad is a crazy bastard.

Chad Johnson really wants 'Ocho Cinco' on his jersey - Shutdown Corner - NFL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Jason (Aug 15, 2008)

Hmm.. In the MLB you can be called whatever you want. Ichiro has "Ichiro" on the back of his uni


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah Chad Johnson also said he would race Michael Phelps in the pool. Chad is great isn't he?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 15, 2008)

lol i assumed the Phelps thing was BS tho.. but Chad did race a fuckin horse once.. so who knows. Im sure he'd do it if Phelps came asking.

and Jason, by MLB, did you mean like Major league baseball?? You can have any name you want?? hmm. never heard of that before.


----------



## Jason (Aug 23, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> lol i assumed the Phelps thing was BS tho.. but Chad did race a fuckin horse once.. so who knows. Im sure he'd do it if Phelps came asking.
> 
> and Jason, by MLB, did you mean like Major league baseball?? You can have any name you want?? hmm. never heard of that before.



The one and only. Yeah alot of guys have nicknames and shit like. Coco Crisp, Trot Nixon etc...


----------



## yellowv (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL. Chad is funny as shit. I love that guy.


----------



## Lee (Aug 24, 2008)

He's crazy, but he really is damn funny


----------



## yellowv (Aug 24, 2008)

Jason said:


> The one and only. Yeah alot of guys have nicknames and shit like. Coco Crisp, Trot Nixon etc...



Yeah but their last names are really Crisp and Nixon. Trot is short for Nixons middle name (Trotman) and Coco is just a nickname for crisps first name. It doesn't say "Coco Crisp" on Crisp's jersey.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 25, 2008)

ok.. I was gonna say, that'd be insane.. like the XFL lol


----------



## Jason (Aug 25, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Yeah but their last names are really Crisp and Nixon. Trot is short for Nixons middle name (Trotman) and Coco is just a nickname for crisps first name. It doesn't say "Coco Crisp" on Crisp's jersey.



Yeah, I know I was saying they can be called anything they want BUT Ichiro had his first name on his jersey.


Also don't forget Pokey Reese.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 25, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yeah, I know I was saying they can be called anything they want BUT Ichiro had his first name on his jersey.
> 
> 
> Also don't forget Pokey Reese.



Also Yao Ming's jersey says "Yao" not "Ming".


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 30, 2008)

but in chinese, the first name is technically the family name. so that makes sense.

omg.. anyways.. Chad actually went thru with this? Its official now??

ESPN - Bengals wide receiver changes last name to Ocho Cinco - NFL


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2008)

That's fucking funny. 

I want an Ocho Cinco jersey.


----------



## nordhauser06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Who dey.


----------

